# What is it called?



## Tinytraveler

What is baking soda called in Arabic? I don't want baking powder but baking soda. I want to use it as a natural cleaner so I would like to know if anyone has found it in packages larger packages?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahh where is DG when you need him lol

I think it may be carbonat sodium???

Maiden


----------



## AngieH

I don't have the answer for you, but I will be watching to see if anyone here knows. I haven't been able to find this in any stores either, and everytime we ask know one has any clue what we are talking about, lol! My husband is Egyptian and doesn't even know what it is called in arabic.

I know if you google, you can find ways to make your own baking soda and powder, but I can't remember what the ingredients are. I think (not positive) that to make baking soda you mix baking powder and cream of tartar, could be the other way around though (to make powder, not soda). I have the feeling though that finding cream of tartar here will be just as hard as finding the soda!


----------



## NZCowboy

I brought some Baking Soda from El Mahmal Supermarket - El Sarag Mall Nasr City. It was on a rack with spices etc, all localy packed.
Sodium bicarbonate - baking soda
If you can't find it in the supermarkets ask for sodium bicarbonate at the pharmacy, it is commonly used for acid indigestion and heartburn.
Other than for cooking, it is also very good at fixing blocked drains when mixed with vingar.


----------



## starchief

Just called 'bicarbonato'


----------



## AngieH

NZCowboy said:


> I brought some Baking Soda from El Mahmal Supermarket - El Sarag Mall Nasr City. It was on a rack with spices etc, all localy packed.
> Sodium bicarbonate - baking soda
> If you can't find it in the supermarkets ask for sodium bicarbonate at the pharmacy, it is commonly used for acid indigestion and heartburn.
> Other than for cooking, it is also very good at fixing blocked drains when mixed with vingar.


Thanks for the info! I have an El Mahmal market right down the street from me, I will look again now that we know what it is called here! I was planning on having my sister bring me a box from the US when she visits in a few weeks, lol!


----------

